# Ick?



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

I just got a piranha and yesterday my friend noticed that he has little silver freckles along his spine that make his spine really shiny. Are these silver freckles ick or are they just piranha coloration? I would take a pic, but the sparkles would not show. Can anyone show me a pic of a fish with ick??


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's his scales.







Enjoy the sparklies.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> It's his scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah it is definently his scales.

ick is not shiny..it is white.

look in the pinned section for diseases...im sure there are pics in there of fish with ick


----------

